
France to call for Russia to face war crimes investigation over action in Syria - niccolop
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/russia-syria-war-crimes-investigation-france-international-court-of-justice-a7353486.html
======
chinese_dan
Remember when Romney said Russia is a major threat in 2012 and Obama said:
"The 80s called and want their foreign policy back".

[http://www.salon.com/2012/10/23/obama_the_80s_called_they_wa...](http://www.salon.com/2012/10/23/obama_the_80s_called_they_want_their_foreign_policy_back/)

The press seems to have forgotten this, but I haven't. Romney knew more about
foreign policy then than Obama does now.

